# How long can a 1.8t engine really last? Share youre experiance



## fatlace (Mar 3, 2011)

Mine has 158k And im curious what usually goes out besides the timing belt?


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

Depends how well it was maintained. You can only do/see so much from the outside of the block to really see what's going on. 

Well maintained throughout its whole life, I don't see why they couldn't easily reach 200K+ miles.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm at 127k (), need a clutch, just did the second timing belt, and the engine goes like a sewing machine - smooth, revvy, nice and healthy. I would foresee 200k no prob if I were to keep it stockish, though my 02x feels relatively tired. 

5k Mobil1 oil changes (recently switched to Castrol Edge, feels better for sure), regular maintenance since 33k along with bolt-ons aside from w/m. As a side note, I've also changed other fluids on the "old" scale: 30k for trans/rear end, 20k for Haldex, several coolant flushes, brake fluid three times.


----------



## fatlace (Mar 3, 2011)

Im on the original timing belt and i beat the car ever since i left the dealorship.


----------



## jimsdub (May 13, 2009)

01 Jetta 187000 only major thing done was the head. bent 4 valves after replacing the cam tensoiner.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I've seen 250k+ 1.8t at the dealer when i was there, and that was years ago lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

fatlace said:


> Im on the original timing belt and i beat the car ever since i left the dealorship.


 you better replace that remainder or pop

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*tensioner

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

206k miles on a 2001 1.8T 1.0BAR... 

Replaced cam chain tensioner at 153k, T-belt & water-pump at 105k, 172k (leak at water-pump).


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

half a million miles. i read this article a while back. its pretty neat. 

http://blogs.vw.com/enthusiast/2012/04/26/500k-mile-jetta/


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Good little ready  
I almost bought a passat wagon with 628k but the engine service history was unknown


----------



## marty_b84 (Sep 12, 2012)

mine a3 quattro had done 170k fully serviced only reason it died is because the garage that done the timing belt change timed it up wrong. ended up smashing 6 valves


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Why in the hell wouldn't you spend the $$ to get the timing belt done before 158K? 

I'm up to the 5th belt at 196K, albeit I had two tensioner failures, but still. My trans is done at these miles, but my engine and car purrs...


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

223k miles on mine, runs greatno CEL.


----------



## BRES (Jul 24, 2009)

66k miles on mine


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

MKIII_96 said:


> half a million miles. i read this article a while back. its pretty neat.
> 
> http://blogs.vw.com/enthusiast/2012/04/26/500k-mile-jetta/


 This is the highest I've seen for the 1.8T. 

To get close to 500k miles, I'd have to drive my '01 (with 206k miles) another 15 years.


----------



## fatlace (Mar 3, 2011)

My timing belt is like all shredded on the edges...is that normal?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

My 98 A4 1.8tq was sold at 205,000 miles, and was still smooth as silk. I owned it since new, and never did more than 3k regular oil changes, and timing belt/tensioner/water pump approximately every 70k. Ran full synthetic since new. The car was BT much of its life as well.

My 01 wolfie Jetta received the same maintenance since new, and was mint when I parted it at 197k.

Both cars ran high boost most of their lives, and were driven HARD.

Maintenance is key:thumbup:

Don't sleep on those oil changes kids. Full synthetic every 3k ftw!






fatlace said:


> My timing belt is like all shredded on the edges...is that normal?


 Change that sucker dumb dumb


----------



## IanInOhio (Mar 5, 2012)

170k now running like it's brand new. Nothing major ever done to the car either. Keep on top of maintenance and do a visual check once or twice a month and you're car will last you and unlimited amount of miles. :beer:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

FOREVER! 
forever? 
FOREVER EVER!!


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

i was at 310,000 km before i did my bt build. ran perfect. its all in the maintenance


----------



## fatlace (Mar 3, 2011)

Never mind just snapped my belt doing 120


----------



## abfilio1 (Jul 13, 2011)

2003 passat 1.8t awm 
198k miles 

Timing belt done @ 80k 
purchased @ 170k 
No other previous maintence 
new oil pickup tube @ 180k 
Original clutch 
New maf @ 196k 
Running 18psi on stock tune no issues 
n75, n249, n80, sai, evap, kombi valve, all deleted. No other issues ans maf failure was due to cold air intake


----------



## fatlace (Mar 3, 2011)

Like negguh i was racing a dude like it was crazy i went to slam 4th and my engine just exploded


----------



## IanInOhio (Mar 5, 2012)

Please don't rebuild the Volkswagen if this is what you're going to do to it. It's a Jetta, not racecar. :screwy: 

If you keep driving it that way you're going to blow the who care up - engine and transmission... They're built well, but not built for that type of driving.


----------



## fatlace (Mar 3, 2011)

Its my car if i wanna rev it too 20 thousand every shift I CAN


----------



## IanInOhio (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry to be Mr. Obvious, but apparently not. Remember last time you tried to be racecar? Your engine exploded and is forcing you to replace the head... So apparently no, you can't shift it "too 20 thousand"


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

this thread is another waste of time :facepalm:


----------



## IanInOhio (Mar 5, 2012)

^^ 

Trying to help him out but he's stuck in his racecar ways.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Dude-bro is obviously a ding-a-ling :facepalm:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

A4 - 181,000 on stock turbo 
TT - 160,000 on stock turbo chipped from 20k 
MK2 - 23,000


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

IanInOhio said:


> ^^
> 
> Trying to help him out but he's stuck in his racecar ways.


 yep  



Rod Ratio said:


> Dude-bro is obviously a ding-a-ling :facepalm:


 100%


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

my friends 98 a4 that he even overheated twice(his fault), it still lives with some owner, he traded it at 187k miles, motor was solid everything else on the car was falling apart. ha. 

but then then i read the rest of this thread and now i clearly wasted my time


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Slung a rod through the block at 205000 mi. BT since 115k. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOST! :laugh: 
EDIT: This is how long your stock rods will stand up to 23psi daily. :wave:


----------



## fatlace (Mar 3, 2011)

So i put a new belt on today and it still wont start....i even hooked up two car batterys to the starter


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> If you're referring to the coil packs; just Yank em off. Forget removing the plugs breh; that head is garbage. Just find a low mile stock Mongoose or Huffy, and ride it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

Subscribed. I'm at 111k now. I just had a new head put on thanks to a premature water pump failure that lead to bent valves issue. About 4K later I'm back on the road. Hope to make it a while but I'm sketched. :sly: :screwy:


----------



## elblanco405 (Jan 20, 2009)

OP I have 146,xxx on my GTI right now. Running really well, but tbelt is coming up in a couple pay days


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

bizybyker said:


> Just think it should be kept in the MK4 Hella, bro, swag flush nutz, derping, mad stanced brah having forums. opcorn:


 yep lol


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

Replaced the T belt at 70,000 and it looked new. 

Replaced front and rear pads at 60k and they looked new. 

Replaced clutch at 85K and it looked new. 

Now have 90k and all is brand new. This may have been the best built car ever.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

gsprobe said:


> Replaced the T belt at 70,000 and it looked new.
> 
> Replaced front and rear pads at 60k and they looked new.
> 
> ...


 Why did you replace parts that weren't worn out?


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

Rod Ratio said:


> Why did you replace parts that weren't worn out?


 That's a fair question. 

I replaced the T-belt, random crank seals, and water pump all at the normal interval- plus valve cover gasket, engine mounts and other stuff while I was in there prepping for chipping... 

The brakes cuz I figured they should be about ready (they just weren't) and I wanted a sweet upgrade as I got bigger rotors all around too... 

the Clutch because I was getting GIAC X+'d... 

So it was refreshing to see that I could make those parts last forever if I drive like I do. My VW drives mostly highwway and is babied to a maniacal degree.


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

So... _Anybody_ for sharing 1.8T life span stuffs? I got mine with just under 69,000 in October, 2010. It's got just over 112K now so... holy crap — I put, like, 22,500 miles a year on my car. That means I'm just under four years away from the big double deuce, 200K! 

(better start setting quarters n' dimes aside for a rebuild _now_)


----------



## GB_GTI (Feb 10, 2004)

My 01 had 152k when I totaled it -sad day. I had a k&n, ebc running 14psi and that was it. Anyway, I used chevron/shell only, full syn oil every 5k, and of course timing belts. The car ran better than new I swear, it got pushed to redline almost everyday of its life and it loved it! Showed no signs of age at all, was definatley not even close to feeling tired.


----------



## Mikey03Jetta18T (Jun 26, 2009)

Back on subject I have only 136,000 miles on my 03.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

I've got an '01.5 AWW auto (I know, it still makes me sad, but my last car got totaled, I could afford this one, and insurance wasn't going to pay for a rental any longer).
It has: 
APR TIP
APR R1 DV
APR Downpipe
APR '91 Octane Chip
K&N Box Filter (I thought about putting an APR sticker on it)

Bought with 109,xxx Miles
Currently has 165,112 miles

Original engine
Original transmission
Original turbo
Mostly highway miles until I bought it. It moved me from Birmingham, Alabama to Portland, Oregon with everything I owned in and on top of the car, and then back again five years later.
Oil changes every 3,500-5,000 miles with either mobil 1 or the fancy brand of german oil I have in there now (comes in a purple bottle, not royal purple)

Has had 1 vehicle fire
Throttlebody replaced once, needs it again
There is an electrical issue that's not getting the proper current to the AC compressor so it won't turn on. I don't even begin to have the cash to pay a mechanic to troubleshoot a VW electrical issue.
Transmission is slow and a little clunky so I baby it in areas where I want to go fast but there'd be a lot of up and downshifts.

Otherwise, it's good.
I love the car, but my next one (if it comes before I graduate law school) is going to be something with fluids that don't cost so damn much.


----------



## fatlace (Mar 3, 2011)

GB_GTI said:


> My 01 had 152k when I totaled it -sad day. I had a k&n, ebc running 14psi and that was it. Anyway, I used chevron/shell only, full syn oil every 5k, and of course timing belts. The car ran better than new I swear, it got pushed to redline almost everyday of its life and it loved it! Showed no signs of age at all, was definatley not even close to feeling tired.


What tune are you running


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Cleanup, Isle 3.


----------



## IanInOhio (Mar 5, 2012)

groggory said:


> Cleanup, Isle 3.


:thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

IanInOhio said:


> :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

gsprobe said:


> That's a fair question.
> 
> I replaced the T-belt, random crank seals, and water pump all at the normal interval- plus valve cover gasket, engine mounts and other stuff while I was in there prepping for chipping...
> 
> ...


Fair enough; especially with x+ which is an aggressive file:beer:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Along with the timing belt as posted above, service is key! We have seen 1.8T motors with well up to and past 250K and still going! 




Keep up with regular maintenance such as:

- Oil changes every 4-6K 

- Check and replace the coil packs, spark plugs, fuel filter as needed.

- Also be sure to keep an eye on and check common problems such as PCV an breather tubes that tend to fail.


You can check out all our tools, service kits, and parts to keep your car it's best!

_Volkswagen Golf IV 1.8T > Maintenance > Engine_


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

^^^^shameless plug


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> ^^^^shameless plug


:laugh: :facepalm:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> ^^^^shameless plug


:laugh: :facepalm::beer:


----------



## shepa401 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm pushing close to 185k right now on my 01 a4. Still runs like a champ. Just gotta keep up on the maintenance:thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Rod Ratio said:


> ^^^^shameless plug


its called PAID ADVERTISING


----------



## S4NoMore (Sep 15, 2006)

I just bought a pseudo-daily Jetta GLS to get me through winter and allow me flexibility with my E30.

AWP 5-speed with APR K04 kit, exhaust, and supporting mods (R1 DV, silicone hoses etc). bought with 230k miles, I've already put almost 2k on it. no problems, 32mpg highway, it's quick but I would not push it and I drive it in the stock program mainly. I suspect it's the original clutch (no record of a change) but whatever it is, it's holding fine.

maintenance records are solid, three timing belt services, oil changes documented, oil cooler and radiator were addressed, other things I don't recall off the top of my head. retains SAI and is stock aside from the APR bolt-ons. passed Massachusetts inspection in August.

I think it's a data point that should inspire confidence for other young 1.8t's. maintenance is key!


----------



## Turconator (Mar 21, 2011)

Over 350,000km. No mods. Just replaced timing belt, water pump, tensioner, pulley's for the 2nd time (2nd owner, bought at 280,000km) Just replaced my turbo oil return line and that famous crack pipe :facepalm: Deciding on whether to keep it for a project car....or sell it come the new year


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

Turconator said:


> Just replaced my turbo oil return line and that famous crack pipe :facepalm:


I thought only VRs had a crack pipe. We have a crack pipe?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Scigano said:


> I thought only VRs had a crack pipe. We have a crack pipe?


News to me as well


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Turconator said:


> Over 350,000km. No mods. Just replaced timing belt, water pump, tensioner, pulley's for the 2nd time (2nd owner, bought at 280,000km) Just replaced my turbo oil return line and that famous crack pipe :facepalm: Deciding on whether to keep it for a project car....or sell it come the new year


wut crack pipe?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe he is talking about this 

http://www.jrmfabrication.com/?wpsc-product=stainless-steel-coolant-hardpipe


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

01ttgt28 said:


> Maybe he is talking about this
> 
> http://www.jrmfabrication.com/?wpsc-product=stainless-steel-coolant-hardpipe


that looks like a nice piece. kinda pricey tho


----------



## zooyrk4 (Dec 31, 2006)

Just under 170k on mine, no major problems, runs like a dream, doing another timing service soon and just got a chip


----------

